# Which personality is most like a sociopath



## Limitless2007 (Mar 22, 2016)

Which personality is most like a sociopath/psychopath/narcissist? 

I'm an ENTP, and people have told me they suspect me of being a sociopath or psychopath. Mostly the ones who I show my true self around, like who I don't try and be as fake as I would with some people. 

They've said I seem cold, lack empathy, am kinda sadistic, manipulative etc. 

I know that a psychopath would wear a mask, and I doubt I'm any of them, but I've just been told I seem like one a lot. People have told me stuff about me that I don't even think I do, then I realize I might, but I don't have the intention they say I look like I have. 

My brother is an ENFJ(did the test once) and I knew he would get an F. He's way more empathetic than me, and very feeling like, which sometimes annoys me. He says I'm a psycho, and I say he's too emotional lol 

He's also more impulsive than me, but I find it fun. Maybe he's only impulsive with me, because I mess with him a lot. He throws the first thing he sees at me, including metal forks and tennis rackets, yet I still mess with him, knowing he'll just throw the first thing in front of him. I don't have anything in mind when I mess with him, but do it just cause I think. He's 15. 

But yeah, I've haven't really found a lot about this. 

I wanted to hear new answers on this topic before I lost interest in asking this, which happens a lot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ESFJa9001 (Mar 21, 2016)

I knew an ISTP and he was a narcissist, he didn't seem to have any empathy at all. He never wondered about anything either. Something either was, or it wasn't relevant now. For example if I speculated as to whether or not two people might get on, he had no interest in the what if aspect of something in the future. Facts only. It made having a conversation quite joyless.

There is a massive difference between not naturally having a lot of empathy with others' thoughts and experiences and being SADISTIC and manipulative. That's not good. Do you think you derive pleasure from making others' suffer? Or just, meeting your own needs at others' expense?

You may not naturally have a lot of empathy but you are not 'bound' to be sadistic or manipulative! If you catch yourself deriving pleasure from discomfort in others that you have caused, I'd go to a therapist. I've been to one, I'm not trying to be rude. 

Plenty of people with no empathy can't read the social cues but they get very upset at the idea that they have inadvertently made a faux pas and offended somebody so I'd see the two issues that you put together as being very different! hth a bit.


----------



## phoenixmarie (Jun 28, 2013)

You.

Kidding. I've never met anyone who appeared to have sociopathic tendencies. I've met a ton of people with narcissistic personality disorder, but no sociopaths. The narcissists I've known have all been INFPs, plus one ESTJ. 

I see a lot of ENTPs getting told they have the most sociopathic traits and I honestly don't see it. Maybe the tertiary Fe is why people say that? When undeveloped, empathy could be lacking. You sound young; if your brother is calling you a psycho and saying you have no emotions, it's likely because your Fe is a lot less developed than his (no shit, he's an ENFJ - Fe everywhere all the time).


----------



## Umbraphage (Mar 22, 2016)

I wouldn't say any particular type is most like a psychopath/sociopath. Psychopathy/sociopath can occur in ANY type, even xxFPs. My own father is an ISFP with sociopathic tendencies (Our relationship isn't close at all, given I was raised my whole life by my mother), but thank god I don't exhibit them! Some people (INFP and ISFP respectively) have actually commented that I lack empathy (INTJ here, so not surprising), but I have gathered enough data to prove I am not psychopathic.
Otherwise, I suppose typical NT types would exhibit more "psychopathic" behavior because we typically don't express emotion like other groups. This is all according to the NT stereotypes.


----------



## RaisinKG (Jan 2, 2016)

Well, NTs seem to be the least expressive of the temperaments, however, FPs are well known for being especially well at hiding what their feeling, so they can (stereotypically) look like NTs (yes, even EFPs)

Then again, psychopaths can still feel emotions, just in a more limited range. I suppose the many psychopathic NTs in fiction (hannibal lecter *cough*) are only feeding the stereotypes


----------



## Rabid Seahorse (Mar 10, 2015)

They are most likely to be ASPD's 

But in all seriousness, they've done studies on the correlation between antisocial personality disorder and MBTI preference and sociopathy is correlated with being xNTP. Personally I can see the TP preference because that suggests both low Agreeableness and Conscientiousness (both of which are sociopathic traits) and because the high Ti/ low Fe combo is perfect for conning people while appearing friendly and affable. However, every sociopath I know is way too materialistic and shitty at seeing consequences and long-range thinking to be an N.


----------



## Redhotpengy (Jan 17, 2013)

ESFJa9001 said:


> I knew an ISTP and he was a narcissist, he didn't seem to have any empathy at all. He never wondered about anything either. Something either was, or it wasn't relevant now. For example if I speculated as to whether or not two people might get on, he had no interest in the what if aspect of something in the future. Facts only. It made having a conversation quite joyless.
> 
> There is a massive difference between not naturally having a lot of empathy with others' thoughts and experiences and being SADISTIC and manipulative. That's not good. Do you think you derive pleasure from making others' suffer? Or just, meeting your own needs at others' expense?
> 
> ...


I'm an ISTP and that basically sounds like me, except not sadistic or manipulative, just not empathetic. I really could care less about social speculation.


----------



## Stevester (Feb 28, 2016)

ISTPs and ESTPs. Se+Ti is the basis of antisocial personality disorder. Se acts in the moment, adapts to its surroundings and Ti does what makes sense for them disregarding social protocol and emotions. That being said, the individual has to be very unheatlhy, so it's rare. These two are actually some of my favorite personality types, so I'm definitely not saying this out of prejudice.

A lot of people however seem to think it is typically NTs that are bound to antisocial behavior. While it is possible, I think this belief is highly fueled by movies and fictions in which your typical psychotic bad guy is always clearly a glorified xNTJ. Rough approach to people and a scientific mind does not equal evil in real life. However, go to prison in real life and you'll see an overwhelming population of xSTPs


----------



## Dental Floss Tycoon (Apr 4, 2011)

I think NTs are most likely to be schizoid than antisocial. Poor emotional responses, lack of interpersonal abilities, not in contact with own feelings... All of these are traits of the schizoid spectrum. The only exception being ENTJ, which could develop to an antisocial disorder. But overall, Se types seem to be more prone to psychopathy.

Media usually portraits NTJs as villains, but this is totally nonsense.


----------



## TrailMix (Apr 27, 2011)

I think ENTJs can be kind of sociopathic...

But I think ENTPs can seem that way because they can tend to be selfish and get caught up in themselves until they develop that Fe. I think many ENTPs are simply oblivious to other people's needs and feelings because they're so caught up in their ideas and their brilliant little heads that they cant think three feet in front of them until someone finally teaches them a much needed lesson. My boyfriend for example can be so oblivious sometimes, but he is not without emotion or compassion. They just need to learn to respect other people as much as they respect themselves


----------



## katemess (Oct 21, 2015)

There have been a decent handful of psychopathic or evil INFJs and ENFJs. But, typically, I would say ESTPs.


----------



## Umbraphage (Mar 22, 2016)

Rabid Seahorse said:


> They are most likely to be ASPD's
> 
> But in all seriousness, they've done studies on the correlation between antisocial personality disorder and MBTI preference and sociopathy is correlated with being xNTP. Personally I can see the TP preference because that suggests both low Agreeableness and Conscientiousness (both of which are sociopathic traits) and because the high Ti/ low Fe combo is perfect for conning people while appearing friendly and affable. However, every sociopath I know is way too materialistic and shitty at seeing consequences and long-range thinking to be an N.


Really?? Do you have a link to those studies? I'd like to look at them and see how sociopathy correlates to the other types, other than xxTPs.


----------



## marblecloud95 (Aug 12, 2015)

_@Limitless2007_
*


















THE DIAGNOSIS JUST CAME BACK


Looks like you're a..







[/RIGHT]

STONE COLD KILLER
2 COOL TO NOT BE CRUEL
WHAT A REAL CHILLER


​​*​










​


----------



## Dental Floss Tycoon (Apr 4, 2011)

katemess said:


> There have been a decent handful of psychopathic or evil INFJs and ENFJs. But, typically, I would say ESTPs.


Not to mention the one considered to be the greatest villain in contemporary history, Adolf Hitler. An INFJ.


----------



## katemess (Oct 21, 2015)

Dental Floss Tycoon said:


> Not to mention the one considered to be the greatest villain in contemporary history, Adolf Hitler. An INFJ.


Yep. And Jim Jones (Jonestown), an ENFJ.


----------



## Stevester (Feb 28, 2016)

Hitler had skewed morals (to say the least) he was still convinced in his mind that he was ''helping'' people. That's just not in line with sociopathy which has zero sense of social empathy.

I honestly don't think any Fe doms can be sociopaths as the very function itself completely goes against the criteria of sociopathy by definition. Fe can however be very narcissistic, delusional and misguided (i.e Hitler)

Just because we view some behaviors as horribly, morally reprehensible, doesn't mean the person is psychotic by nature. It's based on our collective subjective perception. Have you ever considered that Hitler never would have done any bad deed if he wasn't backed up and enabled by the German people at the time? Likewise, some actual sociopaths can easily go through life without ever doing anything that would be considered bad, let alone evil. Mind blown, but there is actually a chance that you met a really nice person who never did anything to you and they were actually full blown sociopaths.

So in summary: mean, asshole, misguided, socially rude = subjective and =/= sociopathy

Pathologically disregarding social norms, rules and people's feelings in order to obtain intimidate gratification = objective = sociopathy


----------



## Rabid Seahorse (Mar 10, 2015)

Umbraphage said:


> Really?? Do you have a link to those studies? I'd like to look at them and see how sociopathy correlates to the other types, other than xxTPs.


http://www.uccs.edu/Documents/dsega...igation-Jungs-types-and-PD-features-JPT-2.pdf

Here ya go 

Basically it shows correlates with all the ten personality disorders on the MBTI scales.


----------



## Groovy (Jan 4, 2015)

The sociopaths that I've met have been xNTPs and one ESFP.

I love xNTPs though, healthy ones. haha.


----------



## Teen Rose (Aug 4, 2018)

I kindly advice you to have your research before claiming that INFPs are narcissists. If any INFPs are more prone to be victims of them.
Narcissists lack empathy. Just because INFPs can't show it outward doesn't mean they are not feeling that intense pain inside which no narcissist can have. Just bcoz INFPs are self absorbed or some INFPs take care of themselves doesn't mean they are one! INFPs are rather slow and deep that is why more INFPs are less concerned about themselves and give more preference to seeking knowledge and wisdom.


----------



## Teen Rose (Aug 4, 2018)

*phoenixmarie* I kindly advice you to have your research before claiming that INFPs are narcissists. If any INFPs are more prone to be victims of them.
Narcissists lack empathy. Just because INFPs can't show it outward doesn't mean they are not feeling that intense pain inside which no narcissist can have. Just bcoz INFPs are self absorbed or some INFPs take care of themselves doesn't mean they are one! INFPs are rather slow and deep that is why more INFPs are less concerned about themselves and give more preference to seeking knowledge and wisdom. It is weird just bcoz we are very sensitive to criticism due to dom Fi which may be wrong from the other sides who can't get us completely, we became narcissists!


----------

